# What's your BMI Guys?



## Mercedes (Aug 29, 2006)

BMI takes into account weight more than just weight on the scales, because it calculates the weight as proportionate with your height! 

:wubu: 

Post away!

Btw you can check your BMI here: http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/


----------



## Karebehr (Aug 29, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> BMI takes into account weight more than just weight on the scales, because it calculates the weight as proportionate with your height!
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> ...


I just figured mine out fron your link Mercedes......69.9 here.


----------



## Tad (Aug 29, 2006)

I've been kind of fascinated with BMI for just ages.

Some reference points: 

The medical community calls 25 overweight, 30 obese, 40 morbidly obese (or some call 30 obese, 35 obese II, 40 obese III, and 50 obese IV). 

From my own observations, somewhere around a 26 is usually a noticeable tummy. In the high 30s you tend to start seeing the fat taking on a life of its own (forming rolls on the back, belly starting to droop, etc). Mid 40s seems to be where a lot of people start finding their fat/size/weight starting to noticeably effect their everyday life.

I'd love to hear if anyone else has BMI reference points too.

Regards;

Ed


----------



## Karebehr (Aug 29, 2006)

From my own observations, somewhere around a 26 is usually a noticeable tummy. In the high 30s you tend to start seeing the fat taking on a life of its own (forming rolls on the back, belly starting to droop, etc). Mid 40s seems to be where a lot of people start finding their fat/size/weight starting to noticeably effect their everyday life.

I'd love to hear if anyone else has BMI reference points too.

Regards;

Ed[/QUOTE]

Ed
Mine at 69.9, I find it does affect me doing things, but I try to maintain as normal a life as I can. I may be a little slower at things, but I still do pretty well anything I like. I am a truck driver, and it doesn't affect work really.

All the best
Larry


----------



## mischel (Aug 29, 2006)

My BMI is ~54 and i am proud of it! But it could be higher^^.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 29, 2006)

For me, around 72, based on last known weight plus a few pounds. 

A funny occurrence from a few years ago, I was at a clinic, and an unsuspecting nurse was given the task of determining my BMI. Apparently, she'd not seen me before walking into the exam room, and was visibly taken aback when she walked in, BMI chart card in hand, and saw me. She asked my height...then weight...and began nervously looking back and forth on both sides of the chart. Finally, she turns bright red and stammers something about "it's never happened before". When I asked her what was the matter, she sheepishly said "it doesn't go that high". She was relieved when I laughed and said I wasn't surprised.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 29, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Finally, she turns bright red and stammers something about "it's never happened before". When I asked her what was the matter, she sheepishly said "it doesn't go that high". She was relieved when I laughed and said I wasn't surprised.


 
I would have smiled too - and prolly even hugged you if I had drank a couple of glasses of wine beforehand!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 29, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> I would have smiled too - and prolly even hugged you if I had drank a couple of glasses of wine beforehand!!!



:bow: 

..............


----------



## Pinkbelly (Aug 29, 2006)

only 27.5. i'm totally good for one more pail of ice cream


----------



## doctorx (Aug 29, 2006)

Mine is 50.9.


----------



## coyote wild (Aug 29, 2006)

29.2 for me. but that's just guessing my height and weight. im not sure of either.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, according to the link you provided, mine is 77.4!!


----------



## BoNeCrUsHeR527 (Aug 30, 2006)

29.1 but tryin and almost to 34.4


----------



## Obesus (Aug 30, 2006)

....but I was surprised to find out about the Type III obesity part...I shoulda' known that, fer sure! I think BMI is a slightly better way to categorize the BHM and SSBHM thing, but it is still such a personal and private decision and most of it depends upon personal evaluation and physical comfort. Self-determination is still the best way to understand that difference. I still feel "big" rather than really fat and I am very physically active...walking at least a couple of miles every day, so mobility is not any problem, but as soon as I sit down on the Muni Bus, things look different...and only little tiny folks can try to sit next to me...it is a very situationally dependent thing! :bow:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 30, 2006)

25.3 for me


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 30, 2006)

Once again, just a hair below Obesus at 45.5. Curses, White Baron, someday I shall defeat you!

To match Mr. Sweetnekkid's BMI of 77.4 at my height, I would have to weigh 587! Tip of the hat to the heavyweight champ, S'kid!

So does the winner get a prize? An all-night dinner date with the lovely Mercedes?


----------



## Laina (Aug 30, 2006)

18.4

Juuuuust barely underweight.


----------



## lemmink (Aug 30, 2006)

24.4

Boyfriend is 19.8, up from 17.2.


----------



## rocketsci (Aug 30, 2006)

32.7 here and I have a bit of a gut. 44 inch gut with a 38 waist.....well i wear size 38 pants but the waist measures 40.

Rocketsci


----------



## Amandy (Aug 30, 2006)

BMI has some veracity, but it is flawed. If a man is muscular (or a woman for that matter), it throws it off completely. A lot of athletic people can be classified as borderline obese under BMI while maintaining an average or below average body fat percentage.

But okay, I'll play, 20.6


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 30, 2006)

23.2 here. 

My husband is 5'11" and weighs 177; according to the BMI chart, he's not overweight. But he is noticeably overweight and has a protruding tummy that hangs over his belt line. So much for BMI. It doesn't take into account people with very small builds.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 31, 2006)

41.1 here. Can't say I really agree with the assessment that mid 40's affects what you can do because I have never had a problem doing anything.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 31, 2006)

Laina said:


> 18.4
> 
> Juuuuust barely underweight.


Oh, I think, I like it - my BMI is 40,5, clinically dead my physician says


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 31, 2006)

Right now mine is 21... last year it was 19.

I tend to fluctuate A LOT in weight, my bmi is always going back and forth from 19 to 21 and back down to 19... It just happens I guess!


----------



## philosobear (Aug 31, 2006)

These days it strikes me that people start looking fat only when they hit the 'obese' catergory...that's certainly true of me. Mine's 30.2 up from 27 last year, and it's only recently I've started looking chubby.


----------



## Lear (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm at 47.6 using height and weight as of 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Reads4Work (Aug 31, 2006)

30.7, down from 34.4 in April. I think I'd have to lose about 40 more pounds to be in the normal weight range, but not even in Europe did they think I was fat at the high end weight.


----------



## gutgirth (Sep 4, 2006)

My BMI is 25.6. I'm 5'11" and just under 190. I have a 36 waist and 42 belly with a 48 chest. So, I'm just barely into the overweight area. I do look bigger though. I lift weights a few times a week so I'm wondering what affect that has on my BMI? My pecs and belly are fairly firm (except my belly is a little flabby underneath. It will be interesting to see how my BMI changes as I continue to gain weight. I still intend to keep lifting weights so my body can support a fatter body. Does anyone else lift weights while they gain? :eat1:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 7, 2006)

32.5 and rising


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi my BMI is 62.5


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 7, 2006)

A BMI of 31.7


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 8, 2006)

63.2 BMI...............what does that make me? Obesity 7, 8,?

Whatever!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 8, 2006)

BMI of 38.5. (6'2, 300 lbs)


----------



## MaxArden (Sep 8, 2006)

37.3...but I'm hoping to better that score...GIMME THAT CHEESECAKE!!!


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 13, 2006)

gutgirth said:


> My BMI is 25.6. I'm 5'11" and just under 190. I have a 36 waist and 42 belly with a 48 chest. So, I'm just barely into the overweight area. I do look bigger though. I lift weights a few times a week so I'm wondering what affect that has on my BMI? My pecs and belly are fairly firm (except my belly is a little flabby underneath. It will be interesting to see how my BMI changes as I continue to gain weight. I still intend to keep lifting weights so my body can support a fatter body. Does anyone else lift weights while they gain? :eat1:




Oh yes - the better to do all the things I want to do. My BMI is 35.5, but I must be bigger around the butt and thighs than you - I have a 40 to 42 inch waist, 48 chest, but 31 inch thighs - all on a 5'10" frame.
:eat1:


----------



## Frogman (Sep 14, 2006)

Just barely "overweight" at 25.3. That might sound very low, but it's up from about 21 a couple years ago. It's fun to be chubby! I'm new to it.


----------



## ThisIsMyBoomstick (Sep 15, 2006)

i'm 6'4" and around 275 pounds(maybe 280+) and mine is 33.5 ^_^


----------



## Edward (Sep 16, 2006)

My BMI is 64.2. My height is 5'7". My shirt size is 5XL and my pant size is 62/27. Anyone else dare to share their clothing specs? :-/


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

My BMI is 46 at 5' 9" and I take size 58 pants...size 4X Nurses' scrubs...just a tiny lad at that! Your numbers are, indeed, impressive! Huzzah!



Edward said:


> My BMI is 64.2. My height is 5'7". My shirt size is 5XL and my pant size is 62/27. Anyone else dare to share their clothing specs? :-/


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 17, 2006)

_Hmm...let's see. I am 5'6" and 215 pounds. I believe my BMI is somewhere around 34._


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 17, 2006)

Obesus said:


> My BMI is 46 at 5' 9" and I take size 58 pants...size 4X Nurses' scrubs...just a tiny lad at that! Your numbers are, indeed, impressive! Huzzah!




_I love this picture of you. What a great smile, and such a wonderful presence!_


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

...there were therapists all over the place, hugging me and taking pictures...it was a blast! It looks like I am holding the cake, but my boss' administrative assistant is holding the other side...it was her birthday too!
We are both cancerians and tend to be the moms of the whole program. We take care of our people! LOL Thank you for the compliment! Blessings!:bow: 



MoonGoddess said:


> _I love this picture of you. What a great smile, and such a wonderful presence!_


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Sep 28, 2006)

48.6 Body Mass Index here


----------



## ShyBHM (Sep 28, 2006)

mine says am 46.6


----------



## chubman1975 (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine bmi is 108 (1,70 m x 693 lbs): I am obese, but when I will be enormous!? 

fat is beautiful! obese is wonderful! enormous is better!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 1, 2006)

22.2, guess that makes me kinda in the normal range lol


----------



## eightyseven (Oct 1, 2006)

37.4 here... don't know what else to say. Who wants a hug?


----------



## estrata (Oct 1, 2006)

18.9

YES, I'm not underweight!


----------



## Cors (Sep 3, 2008)

17 and gaining.


----------



## William (Sep 3, 2008)

I had mine done last week and it was 42.6

William


----------



## Durin (Sep 3, 2008)

40

And going up recently.


----------



## Victim (Sep 3, 2008)

38.8 here.


----------



## Happenstance (Sep 3, 2008)

33.4
I am apparently Edx-sized.


----------



## hossbabyjr (Sep 3, 2008)

last I checked, my BMI was 37...and that was after dropping down from 45 because I was playing rugby again


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Sep 3, 2008)

34.9. So close...to something!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 3, 2008)

48.8

I think that's obese.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Sep 4, 2008)

mine normally varies between 47 and 52 

height is 1.64m so you can work out what i weigh if you want


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm a 34, but I'm not caring about this BMI. OMG, it says that, when I was 180, I was OVERWEIGHT. I was 3% body fat then, and my doctor wanted me to eat MORE


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 4, 2008)

According to that link, 49.3. Hm.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 4, 2008)

To bad I couldn't update my selection


----------



## topher38 (Sep 4, 2008)

48.7
I'm 6'3" have lost a little I always do in the summer months. love getting outdoors..


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Sep 4, 2008)

27.4 for me. 6'4", 220.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 5, 2008)

38.3; I'm 6'4 and around 315.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Sep 5, 2008)

Approaching 40, but most FFAs wouldn't care, as I am short.


----------



## MK3 (Sep 7, 2008)

27.8 5'10" 194

I actually haven't been this big in 7 years, even if that's not big by any standard. 202 is my highest weight ever and where I'm at right now is up from 158lbs a year ago. I'd been fit for a good 4 years before now and just started showing a belly again around 185. The difference now is I have a fiance who loves to eat, cook and doesn't mind my weight. She doesn't prefer it but seems to be encouraging me. I think she'd like me to be around the same size as her. She's always felt like "the fat one." After putting on nearly 40lbs it'll still be another 10-15 pounds before I'll be bigger. I'd love to see that but will have to weather the slightly chubby to "he's fat" stage in a fat phobic family.


----------



## Fowvay (Sep 7, 2008)

6'5" 450lbs = 53.4 :eat1:


----------



## etherealmorning (Sep 7, 2008)

26.4

I'm tiny D:


----------



## Fowvay (Sep 7, 2008)

etherealmorning said:


> 26.4
> 
> I'm tiny D:



Only here would a 26.4 be "tiny". :blink:


----------



## etherealmorning (Sep 7, 2008)

Fowvay said:


> Only here would a 26.4 be "tiny". :blink:



lol, I suppose so... But I'm 6'0'' and I weigh 195 lbs. so I consider that small.

Pretty far from my goal of 300 lbs., you see. XD


----------



## big_j (Sep 8, 2008)

just checked mine, says im 56.5, just going by my last weigh in, which said i was about 425 at 6-1, but thats been a few months before i lost my job, which is a long story.


----------



## Morbid (Sep 13, 2008)

Im 6'1" about 400ish ( i dont have an accurate weight) But according to your website my BMI is 52.8 



not as bad as I thought


----------



## Paquito (Sep 14, 2008)

5'5" plus 211 pounds (an 11 pound gain in the last 2 weeks I'd like to add) makes a BMI of...35.1, which means I'm obese by thier standards.


----------



## Cane (Sep 15, 2008)

As has already been mentioned, BMI makes a lousy indicator of body fat, and the so-called acceptable ranges are highly flawed, but I'm a 36.2 @ 6'3"/290. 

**ponders what hitting 40 would be like**


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Sep 17, 2008)

My BMI = 50.2

Doctor's should be ashamed that they use BMI as a measure of obesity and how healthy you are. It is completely ridiculous.

If I was 17% body fat, which is what they say is optimum for men, I would weigh 261.4 lbs. That would give me a BMI of 37.5. If I lost every single pound of fat on my body my BMI would be 31.1. Still obese with absolutely no fat on my body. How could any health professional agree with this absurd methodology for rating obesity.


----------



## Fatgator (Sep 20, 2008)

Mine is 46.5


----------



## fatstuart1975 (Sep 20, 2008)

44.3-ish here.

Ish coz I'm kinda guessing at my weight, scales don't go past 24 stone :blush: 

Hehehe

Fatstuart


----------



## TCUBOB (Sep 20, 2008)

6' 6", 312 lbs, so 36.1


----------



## biggusmaximus (Sep 21, 2008)

mine's 47.7 

needs to be higher :eat1:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

58.9 For me. I'm not shocked. I don't have that much muscle and I've got belly hang and hip folds. So Mwuah To a Proud - Almost - 60.0 ;D Lol!


Though, It does affect my ability to run and such. Not that I ever had any ability or urg to run. .. And well.. That's about the only thing it hinders. Hope There's never a serial killer after me, eh?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 24, 2008)

sweetnnekked said:


> Well, according to the link you provided, mine is 77.4!!




Ahh, I am now down to 66.6!


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 30, 2008)

Mine is 56.7, I think the highest it has been has been around 61.


----------



## tha_dood (Oct 1, 2008)

43.5 ... whatever that means


----------



## WalnutCreekPiggy (Oct 10, 2008)

Just hit 30. Would love to be 50.


----------



## Riller (Oct 11, 2008)

44.8 at the moment...


----------



## MK3 (Dec 17, 2008)

29 now. I'm over the 200lb mark


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2008)

I have always seen the BMI numbers as squewed.

According to the 'super scientific determination formula' (How tall are you, how much do you weigh?), I am a 38.4

Closing in on morbidly obese? Hardly.
I have quite a lot of muscle (I used to thai kickbox, have hugely built legs and work for a living, big shoulders,my arms are fairly burly as well, but my midsection comes with a belly...and 'moobs' ).

Just a remark on the suppossed accuracy of this outdated system.


-Uriel


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Dec 17, 2008)

Mercedes said:


> BMI takes into account weight more than just weight on the scales, because it calculates the weight as proportionate with your height![/URL]



BMI is a complete joke. Anybody who takes it seriously and doesn't know the actual origins of the body/mass index is, in my opinion a complete moron.

Don't believe me? Here is a link to a half hour television show from the Showtime network that deals with the fallacies of "the obesity epidemic" in America. About 10 minutes into the show, is a small segment on the origins of BMI and why it should not be taken into account when measuring someone health.

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1620628768/bctid1457734173

Incidentally, the show is actually pretty funny.


----------



## Tad (Dec 17, 2008)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> BMI is a complete joke. Anybody who takes it seriously and doesn't know the actual origins of the body/mass index is, in my opinion a complete moron.



Just to suggest that _maybe_ some of them are just ignorant of this back ground, and having been told it was a useful measure by people who should know, saw no reason to question it.

Ignorant of all the relavent facts, sure, but that does not automatically make them morons.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 17, 2008)

MK3 said:


> 29 now. I'm over the 200lb mark



Congratulations!


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 17, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I have always seen the BMI numbers as squewed.
> 
> According to the 'super scientific determination formula' (How tall are you, how much do you weigh?), I am a 38.4
> 
> ...



Agreed. BMI has little to do with obesity or health. But here in a forum of big guys, it's a great thing to help visualise just how big a guy is - 300 pounds on a 5'6" frame being a far cry from 300 pounds on a 6'6" frame. In that narrow sense, BMI is more useful than weight.

But only in that narrow sense.

And, congrats on your 38.4!


----------



## Derek1976 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmmm mine is 26.7 , I'd say my gut is a bit more than noticeable though, 40 inch waist...


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 4, 2009)

70.3 hmmm might be time for a diet lol


----------



## otherland78 (Jan 4, 2009)

Once i had 29,5 my biggest hmmm....but now i have 27,2 ahhh!!!!

i neeed help this year :doh:

have a great 2009 !!


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 4, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> 70.3 hmmm might be time for a diet lol



Reminds me of the famous exchange between two members of the Irish Rovers, one the group leader and the other the group's fat guy, who had a magnificent set of pipes:

"You know, you need to do something about your weight."

"Why, Will, how much more do you want me to gain?"



BMI of 70? Congratulations! That puts you at just over 500 pounds if you're six feet tall....


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 5, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> 70.3 hmmm might be time for a diet lol



Oh, and 70 puts you in the 'upper crust' around this site according to the poll - enjoy being in the 'top five percent'!


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 7, 2009)

got up to 53 (ok rounded up from 52.867543) over christmas my highest yet - nearly 22 stone a few more beers would have done it lol! chuffed! going for 55 by chrimbo 09. that would put me at about 22st10. not bad for a 5'4" lad eh????


----------



## jac1974kra (Jan 7, 2009)

My BMI is now 33 (5'9'', 232 lbs). Ten years ago my BMI was only 14,7 (103 lbs)!
Jerzy.


----------



## Hole (Jan 7, 2009)

*24.9*

I'm 63 kilograms and 159 cm. I'm just about considered normal weight.


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine is about 64


----------



## ezra1129 (Jan 9, 2009)

Now at 50.2,have to reach 478 to beat 71.0 nly a mere 330lbs now.


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 12, 2009)

ezra1129 said:


> Now at 50.2,have to reach 478 to beat 71.0 nly a mere 330lbs now.



"Only a mere 330 lbs". LOL! Only on Dimensions can you make a statement like that! 

Oh, and congrats to you ron the 50! Isn't that what they call 'morbidly obese' (sounds like a goth term). And congrats to BWL on his 64.


----------

